# Western to Wa Coversion - Misono Dragon Suji



## Dave Martell

Here's a conversion of a Misono Swedish Steel Western Sujihiki to a Wa handle. 

The handle and bolster have been ground off, the tang re-shaped to be hidden, the blade re-surfaced to blend in the missing bolster section (BTW - not so easy on a dragon etched knife), and a *Stefan Keller* handle installed. 

First up is the old busted version....


----------



## Dave Martell

Now we have the new hotness....


----------



## TDj

Beautiful and tasteful (the thing already has a dragon on it - I'm glad to see restraint on the handle). It must have been a LOT of work (and cost a pretty penny), but it's worth it for the rarity!


----------



## 99Limited

Looks brand new. The owner should be pretty pleased with this.


----------



## EdipisReks

that looks great!


----------



## mainaman

Dave this looks great.


----------



## Eamon Burke

:coolsign:


----------



## stevenStefano

I love the handle. If I were ever to get a custom I'd want something like that, something that has a resemblance to a traditional ho handle but is actually much fancier


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## obtuse

That knife looks 1000 times better. Great job on that one. That's one of the best Yo to Wa conversations I've seen.


----------



## bprescot

Woah! That's awesome Dave! Great conversion and awesome restoration!

Maybe you should start a "Pimp My Knife" thread. I've seen you do a few of these major overhauls and it's always just amazing what you're able to do!


----------



## echerub

Looks great! Major overhaul indeed, and the results are fantastic.


----------



## mr drinky

Just wondering, but how much does a conversion like this cost? I think you are setting us up Dave. You threw out there that thinning and etching and now this 

k.


----------



## apicius9

Looking good, glad that worked out. The handle material is 'off-black' horn (more greyish than black) and spalted Hawaiian Cook pine cut lengthwise. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> Just wondering, but how much does a conversion like this cost? I think you are setting us up Dave. You threw out there that thinning and etching and now this
> 
> k.


 

It's a set up! 

Yeah well it's like you probably guessed pretty expensive. There's my labor plus Stefan's handle cost so this one is way up there. My part is $175.


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Looking good, glad that worked out. The handle material is 'off-black' horn (more greyish than black) and spalted Hawaiian Cook pine cut lengthwise.
> 
> Stefan


 
Hey Stefan I'm kinda pissed at myself for not getting the cool blond streak that's on the top side in one of the pictures. I shot like 30 and not one of the top side. :slaphead:


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks again for the kind words guys.


----------



## Dave Martell

PS - Stefan's got another nearly identical handle available.....hint-hint


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> PS - Stefan's got another nearly identical handle available.....hint-hint


 
Yep, I made two of them. The other one is a bit thicker and would be better for a 270 or even a 300 gyuto that is not too anorexic.


----------



## Dave Martell

I have a query for western (yo) to wa handle conversion and I needed a picture so I needed to find this thread to point towards and I figured while I was here copying the URL I'd take a moment to remind folks that I can do this type of work if you're interested. I just have to find the time....


----------



## jigert

How did i miss this?! Truly an awesome job, Dave! Wouldn't mind getting one of those. Thanks for bringing this back to the surface!


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## Mike9

That's some real sweet work brother. 

Converting to Wa without bolsters is hard enough with bolsters adds a whole 'nuther layer of "oops!" factor to the mix. I'm still scheming a way to do it without a lot of grinding.


----------



## don

Damn you guys for re-bumping this. Now I want one again.


----------



## cgul629

That looks _amazing_ - time to start saving my nickels!


----------



## stereo.pete

Nice work Dave!


----------



## cclin

Dave, very impressive work!! now, you should worry about don't have enough time for converting works keep coming in....


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys.


----------



## JVoye

incredible!!! Top notch stuff.


----------



## NO ChoP!

I think the Dragons make about the coolest conversions there is. That thing is friggin cool!


----------



## Lefty

That is damn nice! These knives sure do have a cult following, don't they? Now you come along and remind us how badass they are even if you're a wa guy!


----------



## panda

bprescot said:


> Woah! That's awesome Dave! Great conversion and awesome restoration!
> 
> Maybe you should start a "Pimp My Knife" thread. I've seen you do a few of these major overhauls and it's always just amazing what you're able to do!



+1 on 'pimp my knife' thread
someone who has already had this done should start it


----------



## Godslayer

Dave.... You gave me a boner... Shame on you, pornography isn't allowed here, this is good morally sound forum.


----------



## Dave Martell

:doublethumbsup:


----------

